# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Arnica] Bonjour tout le monde :)

## Arnica

Bonjour,

Je suis Arnica, plus communment appele Anas, une bordelaise de 21 ans. Mon titre officiel est Dveloppeur Junior (je me demande toujours pourquoi est-ce que "Dveloppeuse" a ne se dit pas  ::?: ), avec des affinits pour le dveloppement web, notamment Struts2 pour le Java et Zend quand je suis plutt d'humeur PHP. Voil pour ma fiche technique.

Autant le dire tout de suite, pour le moment je fais partie de la catgorie "p'tite jeunette avec trois tonnes de questions" plutt que "grand manitou de l'informatique avec plein de rponses". Voil aussi la raison de mon inscription sur ce site : j'aimerais en apprendre plus et essayer de progresser vers l'autre catgorie  :;): 

Bon, je pense avoir  peu prs fais le tour du plus important... Il ne me reste plus qu' ajouter :  bientt sur le forum !

----------


## Celira

Youpi une fille !  Ne t'inquite pas, ici tu peux revendiquer le titre de "Dveloppeuse" bien que nous soyons trop peu nombreuses ( tel point que certains individus dbiles que je ne nommerais pas s'tonnent que nous existions  ::roll:: )

Et pour le reste, tout le monde a dbut quelque part...  :;):

----------


## vpourchet

Des femmes ...... sur dvp ....  ::yaisse:: 


Je plaisante  :;):  Bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------

